# Copier la musique de mon Ipod Touch sur mon Iphone 4



## Kalio (14 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,

Comment faut-il faire pour copier la musique d'un Ipod Touch sur un Iphone 4 tout en conservant les playlist et tout? 
J'ai testé de copier coller directement via Itunes, ça ne fonctionne pas...

Merci d'avance


----------



## wath68 (14 Avril 2011)

Hello.

Normalement la musique qui se trouve dans ton iPod Touch se trouve aussi dans ton iTunes.
Donc il suffit de brancher l'iPhone à ton iTunes et le synchroniser comme si c'était l'iPod Touch (mêmes listes de lecture, podcast, etc,...)

Si sur l'iPod Touch tu as de la musique qui provient d'autres sources (amis, cousins, trouvée dans la rue,...) tu dois d'abord les rapatrier dans ton iTunes à l'aide d'une application tierce, la plus connue étant Senutti il me semble.

Une petite recherche sur le forum t'en dira surement plus.


----------



## Kalio (14 Avril 2011)

Ben en fait toute la musique de mon Ipod provient de Itunes, juste j'ai modifié des noms sur l'Ipod et fait des listes de lecture. J'aimerai du coup conserver cela...
L'Ipod est synchronisé avec Itunes, mais mon Itunes à 100000 fois plus de musique de l'Ipod, du coup faire une syncrho de l'Iphone ne va pas copier toute la musique de l'Itunes??? je dois faire comment pour n'avoir que celle de l'Ipod?


----------

